#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άλλες εργασίες >  > > >  >  >  Μεταβολή χιλιοστών κοινοχρήστων

## evimode

Καλημέρα, συνάδελφοι
Σε παλιά πολυκατοικία (του '67) με 40 διαμερίσματα είχαν οριστεί τα ίδια χιλιοστά σε ποοστό συνιδιοκτησίας και σε δαπάνες κοινοχρήστων. Έτσι προκύπτει π.χ. ένα διαμέρισμα με λιγότερα τετραγωνικά να πληρώνει περισσότερα κοινόχρηστα από ένα άλλο μεγαλύτερο, επειδή π.χ. το πρώτο είναι σε καλύτερη θέση (μπροστινό) ή σε ψηλότερο όροφο. Μπορεί να αλλάξει αυτό; Πρέπει απαραίτητα να γίνει τροποποίηση της σύστασης; Υποθέτω ότι μόνο η κατανομή κοινοχρήστων θα μπορούσε να μεταβληθεί και ότι για να γίνει αυτό ο συμβολαιογράφος θα ζητήσει απόφαση γενικής συνέλευσης. Ξέρει κανείς κάτι περισότερο, καθώς και ενδεχόμενο κόστος;
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ibo

η κατανομή δαπανών των κοινοχρήστων αναφέρεται και στα συμβόλαια του καθενός μαζί με τα χιλιοστά κ τις ψήφους. Οπότε θεωρώ πως είναι απαραίτητη η τροποποίηση της σύστασης κ για να γίνει αυτό θα πρέπει να υπάρχει απόφαση γενικής συνέλευσης. Μην ξεχνάς πως όταν αγόρασε το διαμέρισμα ο νέος ιδιοκτήτης συμφώνησε με το υπάρχον καταστατικό.

----------

evimode

----------

